# cotton candy and strawberry blue advice



## BROMAN (Nov 20, 2014)

I've made some corrections after killing the strains I bought from herbies and I'm on to the freebies.  I popped 3 and they are looking great.  they are 1 strawberry blue from world of seeds and 2 delicious seeds cotton candy.  any word on what to expect in my grow (appetite, flower times) and opinions on how they smoke would be greatly appreciated. oh and I got 5 regular Hawaiian skunk haze too but with no breeder/info.. has anyone grown these out?


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 20, 2014)

Check out the breeder's site for flowering times and other info.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co....end-collection-strawberry-blue/prod_2792.html

World of Seeds Legend Collection Strawberry Blue is Pure Strawberry stabilized with male hybrid New Blue Line.  Strawberry Blue cannabis seeds can be cultivated both indoors and outdoors.  Strawberry Blue  is 75% Sativa, 25% Indica.  Harvest time for flowering is 9 weeks indoors and middle of October outdoors.  Yield for Strawberry Blue is 50-450gr/m2 indoors and 350-500gr per plant outdoors. THC Level is 20%. Strawberry Blue medicinal value is high..  

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delicious-seeds-cotton-candy/prod_410.html

Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy Here it comes one of our most perfect and savory hybrids. So tasty and sensory, this variety amalgamates the sugary sweetness of candy and the softness of cotton. COTTON CANDY exploits the delicious properties of the best cannabis. The enjoyment of COTTON CANDY was made with time and patience. Long time ago the DELICIOUS SEEDS breeder team got the challenge and began to work in our warehouse. The aim was to develop a plant with an enormous grow potential without neglecting the organoleptic features usual in DELICIOUS varieties; a plant with excellent performance both indoors and outdoors and in greenhouses, major producer of THC resin, easy to grow, and resistant to fungi, pests and stress. COTTON CANDY was obtained by crossing a variety with higher genetic potential from South Africa, the POWER PLANT, with one of our best mothers, LAVENDER (SUPERSKUNK &#8211; BIG SKUNK KOREAN &#8211; AFGHANI HAWAIIAN). The outcome is a perfect plant that produces large and long buds as fox queues and acquires a lavender metal pitch in the sheets at the end of flowering. Because of its relationship calyx-leaf, this plant is easy to manicure. It&#8217;s a variety with a so intense and pungent scent that gets heady just with smelling it, very rich in THC resin and with perfect organoleptic features. Welcome to the paradise of flavors and colors by COTTON CANDY.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 20, 2014)

I've run Cotton Candy a few times, and have journals extensively following that on here :aok: 

Cotton Candy is still one of my fav's of all time. It's been my largest yielder in a single plant, so far, and produces rock hard nugs. Very aromatic, and easily likes to pink/purple on you...especially with colder temps, and they seem to enjoy the temps either low or high. Clone very well! Structure is amazing, and really I have no complaints. 

Got 7.8 oz's dry from a single Cotton Candy freebie, then 10.7 oz's dry from a single clone of the freebie. My cloning sucked at the time, so I wasn't able to continue the pheno.. I know right? (damn)

So I have two more 5 packs of CC, and cloning is at (literally) 100% right now. I've run about 150 clones since going directly into medium from cloning hormone dip. 

Journal here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66411


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 20, 2014)

Any questions please ask.


----------



## BROMAN (Nov 20, 2014)

thanks HM.. I read the same but figured there could be a difference from breeder description to growers experience.
Dr. I appreciate the info and will be checking out the journal.  down the line I'm interested in scrog do you think cc is a good candidate?  and I hope I come across a pheno like you had.. wow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 20, 2014)

Yep, I think it would have the potential of being a good choice, BUT... I'm not a great scrog'er guy dude thing yet. lol!! 

I've done two scrog runs and, though I did most everything right, I had vegged with HPS both times and the plants hated it. So I need more experience with scrogging to actually answer your question properly. I know it's a huge yielder with great aroma, structure (plant and bud) and potency.


----------



## BROMAN (Nov 21, 2014)

well.. if I can get through this run I will give it a try.  I had thought to give scrog a go on my first run but, I screwed up and don't think I will have the time to veg the screen to 65-75%.  and too, Im not working from clone.


----------



## BROMAN (Nov 23, 2014)

has no one run world of seeds strawberry blue?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 23, 2014)

I've run one strain by World Of Seeds, and absolutely love it. I've run it a couple times, a couple different ways. Afghan Kush X Yumbolt (I named it; Lifesavers....it needed a name)


----------



## chevey (Nov 23, 2014)

Hawaiian  skunk make it into a little bush,mind grew 6' had to bend her do all sorts of unnatural  things to her. Skinny leafs you would almost think more sativa then skunkm


----------



## MR1 (Nov 23, 2014)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/LifeSaver/BOG_Seeds/


----------

